# XAMPP mit Imagick?



## unrealzero_php (9. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Wie ist es unter XAMPP (Mac OS X 10.6) möglich die ImageMagick library zu installieren bzw. den Wrapper hierfür?

Habe schon so einiges ausprobiert ausprobiert jedoch ohne Erfolg.

ImageMagick scheint zu funktionieren bekomme jedenfalls aus der Konsole heraus das entsprechende Image.


```
# convert logo logo.gif
# identify logo.gif
# display logo.gif
```

Auch die imagick.so kann ich erstellen.


```
#cd /Applications/xampp/xamppfiles/bin/
# pecl download imagick

# phpize
# ./configure
# make
# sudo make install
```

Nach dem Kopieren der Datei: imagick.so in das Verzeichnis: /Applications/XAMPP/xamppfiles/lib/php/php-5.3.1/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20090626 habe ich versucht die Extension in der PHP.ini anzugeben:


```
extension=imagick.so
```

Leider ist es mir nicht möglich diese Library zu nutzen auch nach einem Neustart nicht.

Wo kann das Problem liegen?



Inzwischen habe ich herausgefunden dass XAMPP noch im 32-Bit Moduls läuft. Nun habe ich die imagick.so neu erstellt und erhalte wieder eine Fehlermeldung in der error_log:


dyld: lazy symbol binding failed: Symbol not found: _MagickWandGenesis
  Referenced from: /Applications/XAMPP/xamppfiles/lib/php/php-5.3.1/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20090626/imagick.so
  Expected in: flat namespace

dyld: Symbol not found: _MagickWandGenesis
  Referenced from: /Applications/XAMPP/xamppfiles/lib/php/php-5.3.1/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20090626/imagick.so
  Expected in: flat namespace


----------



## bernd00 (17. November 2010)

Hey,
kann dir jetzt nicht wirklich bei deinem Problem helfen. Aber habe selbst unter Mac mal den Fehler gemacht und Xampp installiert.
Mac hat ja schon den Apache2 und ne kleine PHP Version dabei. Hab bei mir PHP 5.3.0 mittlerweile installiert, mit ImageMagick und MySQL. Das kann ich dir nur empfehlen, wenn dir das ausreicht.


----------



## unrealzero_php (17. November 2010)

bernd00 hat gesagt.:


> Hey,
> kann dir jetzt nicht wirklich bei deinem Problem helfen. Aber habe selbst unter Mac mal den Fehler gemacht und Xampp installiert.
> Mac hat ja schon den Apache2 und ne kleine PHP Version dabei. Hab bei mir PHP 5.3.0 mittlerweile installiert, mit ImageMagick und MySQL. Das kann ich dir nur empfehlen, wenn dir das ausreicht.



Erst mal herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort.

Hast du das PHP selber kompiliert oder einfach die aktuelle Version von deinem Rechner genommen?


----------



## bernd00 (17. November 2010)

hatte bereits 5.1.3 (oder älter) schon drauf, aber nur eine sehr dünne version. Hab mir diese Version installiert: http://www.entropy.ch/software/macosx/php/
Eigentlich ganz einfach und schnell 

Kannst aber selbst mal gucken was du schon drauf hast. Hab das damals nur mit 10.5 gemacht.
Wenn du in den Systemeinstellungen unter Sharing Web-Sharing aktivierst, dann hast du schon deinen Webserver. Unter deinem usernamen /Sites ist dein htdocs Ordner. Kannst du dann mit htt://localhost/~Benutzer/ aufrufen. Bei mir hab ich den htdocs Ordner entsprechend angepasst in der httpd.conf


----------

